# markers for driveways parking lots



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

does anyone know where i can get some 4 ft markers or wood stakes?


----------



## PBC IN BUFFALO (Nov 1, 2002)

The cheapest way I know of to get 4 ft markers is 1/2 PVC conduit at places such as home depot get them in 8 or 10 ft lengths and cut them in 1/2 at an angle!


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Try www.j-thomas.com ,look under snowplow markers.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Home depot carries flourestent poles with reflective tape as well as other types.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I just bought a bunch of 4' reflectors at Home Depot. I didn't think they were cheap, though ($1.98 ea). Bought them Friday night, put them out yesterday and got out first significant snow last night .


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

$1.98 is to much i need at least a 1000 of them dirt cheap


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

Check out this web site I bought the 4' markers for .45 cents a piece.

http://angelos-supplies.com/cgi-bin/asi/detail?0cNJ7T9g;635;


----------



## PLM (Oct 24, 2002)

Go to Home Depot. In the lumber section you will find wood latts. It's what is used in older houses for the interior walls, under the plaster. They sell them i bundles of approx 50. and sell for $5.50 that's only 10.5 cents per a marker. beet that pricing!!!!!!!!! they work great I've used them for years. just tap them into the ground and if youn lie paint the ends your color.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

fiberglass innovations

48" snow pole with 4" reflective band.

discount on orders over $900

if you need 1000 poles, you would qualify.

look them up on the web. 

the same poles are sold in sears and depot for at least 3.50 each.

mine shipped ups in two days.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

how do you order from them there website really stinks


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

My philosophy has been that plow stakes stay up on a customer's property for nearly half the year. So they ought to be nice looking. To that end, my residential customers get PVC pipe w/cap and 3" band of reflective tape on the top. Not cheap, but they look good and are durable. As well they are 5' tall which is nice.

For commercials I bought 1" x 2" x 4' stakes from an Amish lumber mill. 500 cost me $150, or $.30 each. I spray paint the tops according to their location on a site. I don't expect many to make it through the winter.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

bam - I have been trying to order from Fiberglass inovations for years. Then always told me that I had to buy their markers from a supply house. I only live 45 min. from their shop. How long have you been buying direct. The $1.98 price sounds good to me, the cheapest I have found these markers for were $2.49. Before Fiberglass inovations told me I had to go through a supplier, they quoted me $1.49 a marker. That was three years ago!! How much do you pay.

I am in the process of manufacturing my own fiberglass markers. I will be making around 20,000 pcs , with custom color. Should be ready in early spring. I had to cut the middle man out, I was paying $2,000 plus a year for markers. 

I have to agree with what Lawn Lad said, the markers must look good, especially if all the homes you are plowing are in upwards of $500,000 +. Even spending the extra money to buy attractive markers, three or four customers a year, call about how the markers detract from the look of their home. LOL Some people are just plain nuts!

CGB


----------



## Dan Schulte (Aug 29, 2002)

Lowes sells 4 ft shivs (?) for about $3.50 for a 50 pack bundle. Fit great against curbs. Orange spray paint and your set.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Snoworks, are you going to be marketing them or are they for your own use?

Dan, what's a shiv? I'd always thought it meant a knife.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I will be marketing them, for a good price including mark up. My latest cost analysis for the each marker is $1.20. I can shave about 15 cents of that number if I order in very large quantities, over 100,000 units. I am still trying to work out reflective tape and sharpening production lines.

CGB


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey while we are on the subject, what colors due you guys prefer when it comes to markers? Can't hurt to due a little marketing. 

Current colors are orange and yellow!

CGB


----------



## kawdude (Nov 19, 2002)

mill supply .25 cents a peice if you buy 1000 or more


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Right now I'm using Blue and Red -

Red - drop off, well head or some other hazard
Blue - potential "push off" area


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS....I use the 4 ft. yellow plastic fence poles. Get
them from Farm & Country for like 1.50 each. There
is a spike on the end for easy set up...just push in
place. Been lucky too only a few stolen.........geo


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm going to use these. 6.99 per hundred.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...HOTOS=on&TEST=Y&productId=533137&categoryId=0


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Way to short for us here.
1/2 PVC here.

Does anyone know where ya can get really wide colored tape?
May be easier then painting them next year.


----------



## PBC IN BUFFALO (Nov 1, 2002)

Identi-tape.com is a good place for tape of all sorts.. I have bought reflective tape from them and they seem to be a stand up company!!!


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Got Grass,
Check your local electrical supply house. They should sell wide electrical tape, that comes in a varity of colors. They might even be able to refer you to somewhere that sells it in reflective colors.

Andy


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

Is there such a thing as reflective paint? I tried the reflective tape last year, spent hrs putting it around hundreds of stakes and by the second plow the tape was all coming off.


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

I just got a call from one of my residential contracts. Older lady (~90), didn't want the flags/markers. She removed them. I told her that it was to protect her lawn. She said her car runs over the lawn all the time and it doesn't hurt it.....

"Just follow the edge of the garage" - Of course it will be behind me unless I am backdragging.

Drive is straight and shouldn't really need it, but it would have been nice.

Anyone ever have that problem?


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

This outfit seems to have real inexpensive markers.

www.rcpw.com/Snow_Shop/enter.html?target=dept_64.html&lang=en-us


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

edrenckh - This will happen once in a while, just let her know that if something gets damaged, your not responsible. Better yet have her write something on the contract, regarding the issue.

CGB


----------



## tomssnow (Nov 22, 2002)

Try blackburn Mfg. in Neb. You can get 36" marking flags silk screened with you company name and phone # for around $60 a thousand. Great for residential customers inexpensive and easy to put in. Make sure that you get the installing tool for $50 or they won't hold up as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

http://www.blackburnflag.com/


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I had a company send me some samples.

It's called Dura- Pro the have a couple of kinds and their prices seem pretty good.

Here's their # 248-363-6001

Dan


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Been lucky. I only tore up some grass once. But we don't get too much snow in Staten Island lately!


----------

